# Old frame with nice chainwheel



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2021)

Again, I am trying to assist someone who has an interesting frame they need ID'd. Owner assumes 1910s-20s. I have no idea. Probably need more photos/info than what I have so I will ask for some more if required. 60t chainwheel! Pretty massive cog for a single speed roadster.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Could've been used with one of those large rear sprockets, like the 'Marathon' system available back then. Designed to minimise and reduce wear on chains.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Could've been used with one of those large rear sprockets, like the 'Marathon' system available back then. Designed to minimise and reduce wear on chains.



...but not minimize and reduce wear on the body! I cannot imagine having to climb even a modest hill with that configuration. Looks like the rear cog is 18t-20t. I have ridden a race bike with up to 55t and never got into my high gears which were 12-14t. Good muscle builder though.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Assuming a 28 inch wheel with 40 mm tyre,
60 x 18 = 92.43 inch gear
60 x 20 = 83.27 inch gear
Which is quite a push if you stray off of the flat.
My Rochester is close to the upper gear above and it certainly makes my knees hurt these days!


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 30, 2021)

Appears European......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 30, 2021)

I really like that geometry!


----------



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2021)

I'll contact him and see if there is any badging on the pedals or not. I think the cranks are unmarked, but I'll check on those also.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Are those old repairs on the top and down tubes, a few inches back from the headtube?
You may wish to check on the pedal threads,  (size and whether metric/imperial) to help determine place of origin.
I agree that slack geometry does have a French look to it, a comfortable ride.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 1, 2021)

ccmerz said:


> Appears European......



Here is my Gerbi (mid 30s, Italian) I recently picked up. Showing just as a comparison to the unknown frame set. Much tighter geometry, but more of a racer than cruiser/roadster. I at first thought it to be something in the Raleigh department, but from what I have seen they are lugged similar to the Gerbi, albeit somewhat more like the "unknown" frame's geometry. If it's European, I'd go more to the English build or as previously mentioned French; but just guesses on my part.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Very nice 'Gerbi', I look forward to seeing that built up!
The thing that suggested French to me was the lugless construction. Very uncommon on English bicycles of that era, but not uncommon on French and American built bikes.
Also the crank construction looks far more mainland Europe than anything English.
Again, thread pitch and dimensions may be key.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 2, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Very nice 'Gerbi', I look forward to seeing that built up!
> The thing that suggested French to me was the lugless construction. Very uncommon on English bicycles of that era, but not uncommon on French and American built bikes.
> Also the crank construction looks far more mainland Europe than anything English.
> Again, thread pitch and dimensions may be key.



I asked for better view of the top and down tube "bumps", and pedal threads. Hopefully he will provide.

The Gerbi has some work cut out for it. I can't find the headbadge decal (not a plate) anywhere except a nice example on a frame on "steel vintage" site. My headbadge looks like "pizza"; it's supposed to be Gerbi's portrait; earlier bikes had a plate, but again unobtainable.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 4, 2021)

Still not provided any further info regarding frame except that modern wheelset is in place for photo purposes so original rear cog might have been substantially larger.


----------



## Goodday (Dec 5, 2021)

My 1920 Schwinn has a 10in. Sprocket, think 60 tooth and a 20 on rear


----------



## Jesper (Feb 5, 2022)

Apparently even though the owner of this bike requested help ID'ing he has 'ghosted' his own thread. No replies from owner for additional photos, threading, or anything. Oh well! 
Thanks to all who tried here. I need to spend more time figuring out what the heck I have, but I always try to help others. 

Just starting on some more frames myself (probably sell once done) so I'll try to get some before and after photos posted if possible.


----------

